# Γενικά > Ανακοινώσεις >  Eργασίες συντήρησης - 30/8/08

## spirosco

Σήμερα από τις 15:30 ως και τις 17:30 θα υπάρξει μικρό downtime στις υπηρεσίες του σωματείου που βρίσκονται στο κόμβο ysam2 λόγω εργασιών.

Ευχαριστούμε για τη κατανόηση.

----------

